# Some trail photos



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the second last photo!
My horse is the opposite he likes the trail better then the road, and my sisters horse freaks out from the echoing of his hooves on the road!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE pony ear photos!!! Thanks for sharing. =D


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Clydesdales said:


> I love the second last photo!
> My horse is the opposite he likes the trail better then the road, and my sisters horse freaks out from the echoing of his hooves on the road!


I think mine actually likes the sound of his clip clop on the road  There's a bit of the trail where you can either go down the trail and across a small creek or up onto the road bridge and cross that way. I let Phoenix cross the bridge about mid summer and he did shy a little at the echo of his hoof beat but after that first time he won't go down the trail crossing now, he prefers the bridge where the cars are. Silly horse! His little trail buddy won't go on the road so we brave that bit ourselves.

Thanks guys, the trail is really pretty and i do love an ears shot! It's the best view in the world.


----------

